# 5 and 20 gallon build



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

5 GALLON

FISH-
5-Neon Tetras
1-Otocinclus Catfish
2-Black Mollies

INVERTIBRATES-
3-Ghost Shrimp
1-Mystery Snail

PLANTS-
1-Java Fern
2-Java Moss

DECOR-
Desert Themed

Substrate-
Top Fin Polished Brown Pebbles


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

20 GALLON

FISH-
1-Dwarf Albino Pictus Cat
1-Synodontis Lace Cat
7- Tiger Barbs
1- Striped Peacock Eel
2- Kuhli Loaches

INVERTABRATES-
2-Mystery Snails
3-Grass Shrimp

PLANTS-
2-Java Fern
2-Christmas Moss
1-Anacharis

DECOR-
South American Jungle Theme

SUBSTRATE-
Caribsea Super Naturals Sand W/ Large River Rocks & Brown Gravel


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

ics:
*W


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

I Dont Have A Camera XXXX Update: Got a Camera


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

that 5 gallon is WAY overstocked in my opinion...


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> that 5 gallon is WAY overstocked in my opinion...


unless you do tons of work to keep it happy clean and amonia & nitrite free.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> unless you do tons of work to keep it happy clean and amonia & nitrite free.


Yes, it will be very well planted and weekly water changes

Here are my current tanks
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f77/my-pets-12029.html#post80992


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

You said this is a five gallon and 20 gallon Plywood build? If I read it righ good job, but my question is why? Why not go big or go home.


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

Heres a 400 gallon we built


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

No, jyy, It is just a "Biotope Build" or what fish, decor etc., but I will look into real tank building.


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

I was just curious, thank you, and I hope you don't find me offensive. It wasn't meant that way


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh No, Of course not, Check out my thread w/ pics. its on the post above your 1 one


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

sounds like a good mix but like others said, its a bit over stocked. If you plan on doing the maintenance then maybe it'll be ok.. but if you ever leave for an extended period of time, you may have some issues.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

What if I lost the Mollies????

*c/p**c/p**H2*H2


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

that would probably help quite a bit. You can start without the mollies and after your tank is set up and running for a few months, you could potentially put the mollies in there IF it seems things are holding up well.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks, any feed back on my 20 gallon?? Any and all feedback appreciated


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

make sure that eel you're getting wont harass the loaches or vise versa.. i think i heard somewhere that they may quarrel. I've actually had a hard time keeping more than one mystery snail in my 55 gallon. I dont know what it is about them but if there's two, one always seems to do nothing.. i separated them into diff tanks and now they're both doing wonderfully. so something to watch out for?? The moss may take over the tank and not leave much room for your fish to school depending on how large they get. Maybe get some anubis, it stays low and does well. The anacharis grows quickly with some supplements (like Flourish) and liquid CO2 but quite slow in my tank without it. When it branches, wait a bit before pruning then replant the branch. Other than that I think your stocking numbers are ok. Just double check the length of the loaches and cats to make sure they wont outgrow your tank too quickly.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> that 5 gallon is WAY overstocked in my opinion...


I agree, even with heavy planting and weekley water changes, sorry.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

The loaches are rated for a ten gallon, w/ a max number of 3 in a 10, Also, Is there any reason I could not use reptile decor in my aquarium, I ask this because there are some pretty pieces of grape driftwood at my lps and are in the rept. setcion


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

they should be fine unless they've been treated with something.. i dont know about anything in the reptile world but the wood should just be.. well.. wood. although some may degrade in water faster than others...


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks, what about fake reptile plants, sorry for the random questions, just wannabe cautious


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

probably just plastic also, but check with the store to see if they're submersible or contain some plastic that can release toxins.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks, any other suggestions anybody, also, i am converting my ten gallon to a native tank, what fish do you suggest Btw Pond, or stillwater


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

not sure what you mean by a naitive tank... wanna educate me?


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok, so A native tank is a tank with "wild fish" and this being a small tank, I would use small fish such as mosquitofish, killifish, ghostshrimp, cory cats, etc.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

ahhh thanks, now i have a name to go along with the tank type..


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

yep yep yep. And thank you all. Everyone has taught me at least 1 thing I did not know before i joined. THank you


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys sorry for the delay. i havent been able to get onn. I recently got a male and female dwarf gourami, and 3 ghost shrimp for my 20 gallon. they seem 2 be fine in there, they are def. thriving. little aggresion. no eaten shrimp, so all is good. i will try 2 post pics l8tor


----------

